# Stallions for this Mare>>>>



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

This isn't my horse but the owner wanted to me to check out some of the stallions around here for her. She likes to do western games with her horses. I'm going to attach the mare then gather the stud links and post those in this thread. Bare with me.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Stunning Buckskin Stallion | Equine.com

Gorgeous^^
******************************************************

Tall Dun AQHA/IBHA Stallion | Equine.com

That mare and this^ stally would make a gorgeous foal!
***************************************************

Quarter Horse For Stud, Minnesota, Waterville


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Here are the stallions:

Ima Two Timing Tramp
Ima Two Timing Tramp | Equine.com

No Chex Please
Our Stallion

Kansas City Twister
Twister

Tazman Express
Weeping Willow Acres Home Page


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Forgot to Add she's AQHA, not sure of her ped I'll have to call.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Oh wow, Twister is a beaut. _


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

First choice is Twister. Second choice is No Chex Please. Like the build of these two stallions. Think their builds with this mares would result in a well put together foal.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I would choose Twister first, and next Two Timing Tramp.

I think with Twister she would make more short-backed foals, which would be a good thing. With Two Timing Tramp, the foals would most likely have larger butts and prettier hips. All of the studs are good choices, but I lean towards Twister most. Plus, you'll probably get color with Twister - since she's a bay.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry about my post, i thought you wanted us to find stallys for that mare my bad!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I like Twister, I also really like Ima Two timing Tramp (Gotta love the names people can come up with). Twister is absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

We're looking for a bigger (height and build foal) color would be awesome. I'm still browsing for her. I'm looking mostly at studs that have a record, built nice and color is a bonus


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Here's another boy I just found that looks nice! 

Serenas High Kaliber
MMC Performance Horses


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

and another: 

Million Dollar Luke
Million Dollar Luke


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I vote for twister. Nice build and colors and looks to have a gentle disposition.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like twister and Serenas High Caliber. There nice looking studs.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Twister, I think he'd make a nice match with the mare.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I like twister and high calibur. both gorgeous although high calibur seems to have quite large feet but in my opinion that isn't a bad thing but I'm not a QH person


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I vote Twister! He has the best confo of the lot, High Kaliber and Luke very also very nice, but downhill and longer in the body.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Kansas City Twister
[URL="http://www.highpointfarmandtack.com/Twister.html" said:


> Twister[/URL]


I like this one.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh! Serenas High Kaliber is a looker! 

(Just a side note, why do cowboys, as I've noticed, always have their toes so far out. My ex used to ride like that, looks odd)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Ima Two Timing Tramp - I'm not a fan at all. He looks nesty and overall just off. It might just be the spots making him look weird, but I just don't like him. I look at him and think gelding (sorry, if that sounds harsh)

No Chex Please - There really aren't any great pictures of him... he's cute. I'm not fond of his neck/wither attachment though.

Twister - I think I like him. He kind of has a thick, short neck, which might not be best for the mare. Also, am I the only one that sees something funky about his hind legs?

Tazman Express - ?

Serenas High Kaliber - I love him. I would like a little longer neck (more refined too, but he is a stallion).

Million Dollar Luke - Really cute, but can't really tell much. I probably don't love his hips and I hate the photoshopping, but yeah...


I like Serenas High Kaliber the best, followed by Twister, then Million Dollar Luke, then No Chex Please, then Tazman Express, then Ima Two Timing Tramp.

But what do I know about quarter horses...


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

your right about twister! I did notice his odd spindely kinda not quite splayed but sorta sickle hocked back legs if thats what you mean. His legs are a bit funky lol.


----------



## Ride Baby Ride (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't claim to know a lot about horses but it looks like Twisters left back leg turns out. When I looked at his foals some of them have that as well. May be worth looking at his foals to see if he passes on this odd leg trait. 

Twister was my first pick because of his looks and that there are pictures of him team penning. A stallion that is cowy would be a good match for the mare to produce a foal that has a love for western games in his genes. My mare is cowy and has an intense love for western games, both traits were present in her parents. Just my opinion.

I also like the black stallion (name has slipped me at the moment). 

Good luck and happy hunting.


----------

